# Home Processor like JBL MS-8



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I am using the MS-8 in my car and can't say enough good thing about it. Is there a home processor that does the same thing,such as 8 channels, 5.1 or 7.1, TA,EQ...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think there is a signal processor but how will u hook that up at home? Will u have each amp for every speaker? Um I don't get it. But if u do find something than please let me know  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I am thinking about an amp per speaker.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

If you don't mind a little sticker shock.

Tact digital amplifiers and preamplifiers


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

mitchyz250f said:


> I am using the MS-8 in my car and can't say enough good thing about it. Is there a home processor that does the same thing,such as 8 channels, 5.1 or 7.1, TA,EQ...


Take a look at the HOLM Acoustics DSPre, it is similar in many respects but does things the MS-8 doesn't (and vice versa).


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What's the point? Have you any idea how expensive that's going to be? Not to mention that you're going to butcher up all of your cabinets now to install full range amps that will run you $100+ each and force you to reconfigure your entire home theater.
> 
> Here's a start if you have money burning a hole in your wallet:
> 
> ...


My main speakers consist of open baffle twin Audax PR170M0, 1 Beyma CP21F tweeters. They have an efficiency of 106db, so an in expensive 20 watt should get me to 116 db (per side, so 124 db total), which should be enough. My midbasses are a JBL E145-8 and have 98db sensitivity. A hundred watts should do there. My subs will be 3 ported JBL 1500Gti's. They should be able to get me to 118 [email protected] with 50 watts.

So I don't need big expensive amps. There are many excellent amps that are from the 80's and 90's that are not that expensive. HK, Scott, NAD, Proton, Yamaha all made decent amps that can be picked up relatively cheaply. A friend of mine just picked up 5 old Yamaha mono blocks at an estate sale for next to nothing. 

I made the OB, cabinets myself and the crossover from mid to tweet myself. Every speaker in the system (except the rears) will be something I make from scratch, so there will not be a need to butcher any cabinets. Also, the amps don't have to go in the speakers.

The point of this is this is one of my hobbies, I enjoy building speakers, and listening to the speakers I built. I have a friend who is building a Nelson Pass amp right now. Should tell him to stop? 

Screw it, your right. I am going to head down to Best Buy and get a Bose system right now.

Anyway, just thinking about it...didn't mean to piss any off.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

The individual amplifiers really don't cost very much if you know what you are looking for, been there done that. I understand the OP in that finding a suitable processor with a budget limitation is much more difficult. Most manufactures make receivers because of the convenience of an all in one unit, and as such there is a niche market for preamp processors that is limited, especially lower cost units. 

I had individual amplifiers for some time running a very basic pro logic or AC3 setup, but as soon as I wanted to add modern features such as HDMI, my budget quickly limited my options. Hence, I went to an all in one solution again. 

The great benefit of using individual amplifiers is the robust power supply in most cases. Generally, manufactures cut costs with receivers in the power supply, where dynamics and headroom start. Which is why when budget permits, I will promptly return to using individual amplifiers with dedicated preamp processor. Until then, I'll stick to my Denon receiver which more than satisfies my needs in my medium sized room.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

mitchyz250f said:


> I am using the MS-8 in my car and can't say enough good thing about it. Is there a home processor that does the same thing,such as 8 channels, 5.1 or 7.1, TA,EQ...


Sorry that I don't have any product recommendations for you, but there are many receivers out there with such features. Any HT receiver can do at least 5.1 sound. The Automatic equalizer and and possible time alignment are also features of some higher end receivers. Active capability is the only feature that's not common at all in HT receivers/processors, but do you really want to go active with a 5.1 surround system? If your center channel speaker has 2 woofers and a tweeter, you need an amplifier channel for each one of them to go active. Ditto the L/R channels and so on. The complexity seems mind boggling. People hardly ever do it even in cars. People go active in cars because there aren't that many speakers to begin with. JBL MS-8's 8 channels are plenty for most cars, but in HT you would need a processor with like 20 channels to go fully active. Going active seems mostly feasible in 2.1 setups (e.g. car).


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

ZAKOH said:


> Sorry that I don't have any product recommendations for you, but there are many receivers out there with such features. Any HT receiver can do at least 5.1 sound. The Automatic equalizer and and possible time alignment are also features of some higher end receivers. Active capability is the only feature that's not common at all in HT receivers/processors, but do you really want to go active with a 5.1 surround system? If your center channel speaker has 2 woofers and a tweeter, you need an amplifier channel for each one of them to go active. Ditto the L/R channels and so on. The complexity seems mind boggling. People hardly ever do it even in cars. People go active in cars because there aren't that many speakers to begin with. JBL MS-8's 8 channels are plenty for most cars, but in HT you would need a processor with like 20 channels to go fully active. Going active seems mostly feasible in 2.1 setups (e.g. car).


Well.. It isn't that bad.

My own homeaudio system is setup like this
Front speakers: 3-way system, passive crossover between tweeter & midranges, active crossover between midrange and woofers

Rear speakers: 2-way, passive crossovers

Subwoofers: 1-way with Velodyne SMS-1 correction system

I tried the HOLM Acoustics DSPre on my front speakers + subwoofer and the result was really really good.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

what about running an MS-8 in the home with a 12v power-supply. you can pick up a nice ASTRON or similar power-supply off ebay for $50-100.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

wheelieking71 said:


> what about running an MS-8 in the home with a 12v power-supply. you can pick up a nice ASTRON or similar power-supply off ebay for $50-100.


I doubt that the MS-8 will yield good results in a livingroom. It was after all made for the very different acoustical environment of a car..


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Andy says that the MS-8 was setup with 'The target curve for MS-8 is remarkably similar to the frequency response of a speaker with an ideal directivity index for listening in small rooms. So, if that means that it's designed for a reflective environment." 

No idea how big a 'small room' can be.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Get one of these.
Halcro Logic - SSP220
The auto-calibration will blow you away.

Chuck


----------



## ƒÆ§tÇµm (Feb 5, 2011)

how bout an Audyssey receiver?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

There are many.

Audyssey or Dolby - take your pick.

I am running a Denon AVR that does it very well.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Look at the DBX Driveracks. Some are powered with MUCH more processing power than any car audio piece.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

DEQX High Definition Audio

One of the better auto-tuning devices, although I'm not certain that it has surround sound processing.


----------

